# AUVESTA (oro). ¿Opiniones?



## Iridior (27 Feb 2019)

Me han aconsejado comprar oro en Auvesta, ¿alguno la conoce? ¿Qué me podéis contar? ¿Es seguro? Es una empresa alemana de compra-venta de oro. La gran ventaja es que el precio de almacenamiento del oro es muy bajo, y que no hace falta comprar lingotes o monedas enteros, sino que vas comprando los gramos que quieras.


----------



## Somedus (27 Feb 2019)

Hola,

Hace tiempo miré su página, y a mí no me convence el tema de que me guarden el supuesto oro que he comprado. Y para comprarlo y que me lo envíen me dan más seguridad coininvest, degussa o el andorrano por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Iridior (28 Feb 2019)

Somedus dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Hace tiempo miré su página, y a mí no me convence el tema de que me guarden el supuesto oro que he comprado. Y para comprarlo y que me lo envíen me dan más seguridad coininvest, degussa o el andorrano por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, gracias por responder. ¿Y dónde crees que es seguro guardar el oro? En casa no me parece muy seguro, y en una caja de seguridad de un banco tampoco, si este se va a la mierda te quedas sin oro. En Auvesta te aseguran una buena cantidad de dinero, creo que millones. Al fin y al cabo es como confiar en un banco para que nos guarde el dinero, solo que oro en lugar de euros.


----------



## Somedus (28 Feb 2019)

Depende de la cantidad. Si no es mucho (es mi caso) lo guardo yo por mi cuenta. Si no, prefiero la caja de seguridad de un banco o de una empresa de cajas de seguridad. Tengo que tener constancia de que ese oro existe y lo puedo tocar. Auvesta dice que te guarda un supuesto oro que compraste pero no tocaste. Eso a mí no me da ninguna seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (1 Mar 2019)

Lo bueno del oro es que lo puedes guardar tu, para tener que confiar a un tercero, mejor comprar acciones.


----------



## Orooo (1 Mar 2019)

Si compras oro asi pierdes las bondades y ventajas del oro.


----------



## Iridior (2 Mar 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> Si compras oro asi pierdes las bondades y ventajas del oro.



¿A qué te refieres? Yo compro oro, pero me lo guarda un tercero. Compro a precio de mercado (más un porcentaje que se lleva la empresa, como es normal) y vendo en un futuro al precio al que esté. La única diferencia es que el oro en lugar de tenerlo yo me lo guardan ellos.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (6 Nov 2019)

Iridior dijo:


> Me han aconsejado comprar oro en Auvesta, ¿alguno la conoce? ¿Qué me podéis contar? ¿Es seguro? Es una empresa alemana de compra-venta de oro. La gran ventaja es que el precio de almacenamiento del oro es muy bajo, y que no hace falta comprar lingotes o monedas enteros, sino que vas comprando los gramos que quieras.



Buenos días IRIDOR:

A pesar de la antigüedad del mensaje que cito en "quote", si aún estuvieras interesado en conocer más del funcionamiento de una cuenta de depósito con AUVESTA, o de cómo comprar ORO FISICO y de que te sea entregado en tu domicilio, ponte en contacto conmigo que, como consultor de la firma, te puedo indicar SIN COMPROMISO el cómo funciona todo.

Nuestra ventaja es la separación patrimonial entre tu depósito y el patrimonio de Auvesta,

El depósito (tu depósito) se custodia en Brink's, en Loomis o Prosegur SI LO DESEAS, y no en un banco con los riesgos de expropiación por parte del Banco que comporta la nueva Directiva Europea (Directiva denominada BAIL-IN ) D 2014/59/UE del 15 de mayo del 2014 y con entrada en vigor a partir del 01/01/ del 2016.

Puedo asegurarte que la firma está auditada por Consultoras independientes, controladas sus operaciones por un gabinete de abogados nominados por el Ministerio de Finanzas alemán y obtenido varios premios y menciones en revistas especializadas como Globus Money, Expansión, Estrategias de Inversión.

Más recientemente se nos cita en el programa de Cope (Cope Economía) en un artículo de Joaquín Vizmanos el pasado 21 de Octubre a las 12.31/12.49. que podrás recuperar en Podcast

Te dejo un link informativo donde podrás echar un vistazo desde el interior

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta

Saludos


----------

